
San Francisco consulate is harboring Chinese military researcher wanted by FBI - ycombonator
https://www.axios.com/san-francisco-consulate-harboring-chinese-military-researcher-fbi-17325706-7983-4b17-aa6f-f19a450b646b.html
======
bawolff
Is it really so unusual to use a diplomatic post to shelter someone from the
law? The article makes it sound like its unheard of, but its a super common
plot in movies.i know movies aren't real life, but still it doesn't seem that
unprecedented. After all, S̶n̶o̶w̶d̶e̶n̶ Assange sheltered in the ecudorian
embassy for about a decade.

Edit: ugh, that is a really embarassing mistake

~~~
p0llard
> After all, Snowden sheltered in the ecudorian embassy for about a decade.

I think you mean Assange?

But yes, I don't think anyone should be especially surprised by this; although
if this were a country with strong diplomatic ties to the US and an
extradition treaty then admittedly it would be a different matter.

